# What did i do wrong?



## Chicken (Mar 22, 2006)

I germinated 17/23 seed (random seed), I used the finger test, the paper towel method, distilled water, peat pellet, rubbing alcolohol, and metal spoon.

3 actually sprouted and 14 just grew tails. I planted the seed the 3 that grew longer tails first and left the rest for a few more days (about 4-7 days) more to grow longer. 

After a few days. I got tired of waiting and put them ont he peat pellet. After a few days of putting them in the peat pellet (1 week) they didn't sprout so i broke it open and notice that they didn't grow either. So i took them out the peat pellet and thought maybe they need nutes, so i put them in FFOF. LOL! 

so far i came to the conclusion:
1. The seeds **** ass
2. I put them under the light while praying for them to sprout
3. Maybe i overwatered (once every 24-35 hours) i stop till i feel water under my hands.

Can anyone tell me what i did wrong or what i didn't do?


----------



## GanjaGuru (Mar 22, 2006)

"...rubbing alcohol..."
***?

Next time you may want to try Nature's way:
Plant each seed on it's side, 1/2" deep in soil.
Keep soil moist until it sprouts.


----------



## FireWeed (Mar 22, 2006)

Plant as soon as you see the root tip.


----------



## Chicken (Mar 22, 2006)

GanjaGuru: 
the rubbing alcolohol was to clean the spoon so that there's no bacteria or some sort. but anyways i did plant tail down first.


FireWeed:
I tired that also, i planted a soon as i saw a tail, but that didn't work. I still didn't know why.

LOL. i still can't figure out why they didn't sprout. anyone got some more advice or clue to why they didn't sprout?

I've also tryed this: i left some seed that was already crack open with a tail of about 2 millimeter and i left it in distilled water for about 4 days and i notice that they tail did not grow. anyone know why?


----------



## username812 (Mar 22, 2006)

im having the same problem you are, maybe we just have bad luck?


----------



## Mutt (Mar 22, 2006)

I can't remember, but are you guys using bagseed? If so that might be the problem right there. I've had germ problems with bagseed before. Sometimes the seeds are just not mature enough. Or if it came from really good weed and only had a seed or two in whole bag its either immature or worse a hermie.


----------



## username812 (Mar 22, 2006)

i have some ww, hh and bagseed, i didnt have a problem germinating the first time, i even just through some in the soil and they all sprouted i just overwatered but now im having a hard time gemrinating and getting them to sprout.


----------



## Hick (Mar 23, 2006)

> i even just through some in the soil and they all sprouted


  go right back to "what _did_ work for you". Forget all this "paper towel" stuff. I always have greater success putting them directly into a quality soil than I do moving and handleing them numerous times.


----------



## chong420 (Mar 23, 2006)

i have the same problem..i did every method you can think of..but apparently, you just gotta be paitent..took me like almost 2 weeks to sprout 4 seeds..the rest are still germing..and the ones that did sprout were placed in a papertowel, wet..not moist..on a plate, with another plate on top of that..then i put them in the cupboard..and they are bagseed..

i got fed up the other day and went and bought some superthrive..lol..one drop for every gallon..so i took an empty milk jug thing..filled it with water..let is sit for 24hrs..placed 3 drops of superthrive (i know it says one..but damnit, these suckers better sprout!)..let it sit for awhile..poured some in a glass and threw some seeds in it..now i'm waiting..also i placed one drop of SH on a couple of seeds that were on the wet paper towel to see what would happen..and the result when i checked it this afternoon?  nothing..lol..stupid seeds..


----------



## username812 (Mar 23, 2006)

what i did beofre isnt working well either after a week only 2 out of 10 seeds that were germinated sprouted. some that were germinated and put in the soil just died others arent doing anything at all. could i be over/underwatering? let me know how the superthrive works. this is extremely aggrevating.


----------



## chong420 (Mar 23, 2006)

no prob username..i figure i'll start feeding 'em the superthrive in two weeks..right now there too little..but i told my girlfriend to use it on the houseplants..i'll let you know if they start gettin' all steroid out..


----------



## SmokesNChokes (May 1, 2006)

Yo dude..put your seed in a damp paper-towel and then put that paper-towel in a ziplock bag a small one.  I let mine go without watering them at all..and I can do this because no moisture escapes the ziplock.  Once the taproot sprouts give it some time like a day or two to sprout longer...dont listen to these idiots saying "do it natural in the soil" or "as soon as the seed case cracks plant it"...they are fools that know nothing..once the sprout shows its seed leaves use tweezer to plant the taproot down and the sprout up in some damp soil and let them develop a root system and water how you see fit.

My plants are 2 weeks old right now and doin wonderfully...soon I can sex them and kill the male bastards.  I started with 5-7 seeds of them 3 sprouted within 2 days 2 more came the next day so I know my way works.  Just be careful not to have your paper towel dripping unless you squeeze it and happy farming : )


SnC


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 1, 2006)

> "dont listen to these idiots saying "do it natural in the soil" or "as soon as the seed case cracks plant it"...they are fools that know nothing.."


 
Oh really?
To-gether Hick and I have over 70 years growing experience, how 'bout yurself?
How do you think plants reproduced before you showed up with tweezers?

My advice still stands--if you're having trouble, forget the paper towels and the super thrive and the tweezers. Plant 'em in the dirt, keep the soil slightly moist.


----------



## Mutt (May 1, 2006)

Here is my take on germination. There are many ways that work for people. Find the one that works for you.

1. Paper towel method. 
Pros: Easy to do. You see which ones have sprouted and plant the viable ones.
Cons: Handling the sensitive tap root and risking damage by moving it and stuff.

2. Jiffy Peat Pellets
Pros. Compact, no damage to the tap root.
Cons. I've had funky results with them. Sometimes they work sometimes they don't. I have had them not sprout a seed. I put the seed in a wet papaer towl and they sprout. wierd....

3. Soil
Pros. No movement to the little seedling. They stay in a natural environment without much stress. Nature been doin it this way since the Dawn of time.
Cons. Bunch of little cups with soil waitin to see which ones are viable. Takes up space.

4. cup-O-Water.
Pros: same as paper towel with less handling of the tap root. May be safer.
Cons: still moving that baby seedling around. Risk damage.

5. Rockwool
Never did it. but the same as the Peat Pellets. I know the Hydro guys swear by em. Good starting medium I guess. I'm not hydro so....

All of them have there pros and cons. All of them have a success rate and failure rate. But I do not insult anyone by there method. Each person has better chances with different ones. It is WHAT EVER WORKS FOR YOU. Myself, Soil method works good for me and the Paper towel does as well.
I prefer the paper towel, but am still paranoid of touching the tap root.
So In a nut shell. No body is right or wrong. It is personal preference trying each one and seeing what works for you. IMHO.

I use superthrive when I start its fert feeding about 2-3 weeks. Superthrive is a potent additive BUT IS NOT A FERT. People have been confusing this product as a fert. A seed does not require anything but moisture in it start of life. It only needs ferts after a certain period of time.

P.S. Hick and GanjaGuru's Info I trust more than almost anyone out there. I can list the others. but their rep. will speak for them.  Careful on accusations and insults.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 1, 2006)

tallslim said:
			
		

> smokenchokes on ****


 hahaha what????


----------



## Hick (May 1, 2006)

.....70 years of idiocy, hee hee...and 4 thousand years of Mother Nature doing it this way.

I'll agree, cups take space. Cracking them in towels or water has it's benefits, in the right scenario. But if you're haveing "trouble" with that, it only makes good sense to revert to "what worked" for you. Or to the method allowing for the least amount of complication..."IMHO" (and the "I" doesn't stand for idiot)


----------



## Skribb (May 3, 2006)

shit i had like 10 seeds in a paper towel & i only got 2 that actualy sprouted when i planted them after they germed & i planted them in some reg dirt from my backyard!


----------



## yoman (May 3, 2006)

SmokesNChokes said:
			
		

> Once the taproot sprouts give it some time like a day or two to sprout longer...dont listen to these idiots saying "do it natural in the soil" or "as soon as the seed case cracks plant it"



You are wrong, guy. If you plant it after letting the root grow longer it won't have enough energy left and it will die. 

make sure you plant when the radical or roots begins to come out from the pointed end of the seed. Cannabis seed has only enough stored food for the embryo to anchor its root and raise its cotyledons. The more developed the root is when planted, the less energy it has to anchor itself in the soil. So don't wait until the root get longer, plant them right away.


----------



## popart (Mar 30, 2009)

I find that seedlings are very delicate -- and if you don't check them frequently, they go down fast. I spray them several (2-3) times a day with a mister with tap water. I do find that only about 50% of the seeds I try to germinate - don't sprout.


----------



## Closetfarmer (Mar 30, 2009)

Try putting them on top of a warm area (like a lightbulb in a box).  Much better germ rate if the grow medium is warm


----------



## saycheese (Mar 31, 2009)

if you use a grow tent you can place the propagator (or other container that promotes high humidity and keeps it dark) on top of it it gets warm.

i must say ive planted about 25 seeds ever and they all germinated except one....  with this method

peat cups, filled with biobizz lite , pre-watered with rhizotonic, give the seeds a hot ten minutes in a superthrive mix (2drops to half litre) then plant in a pre-poked hole not too deep, sit the pots inside a plastic propagator , sitting on top the tent.

i didnt keep it dark but i noticed they shot up overnight so i would say darkness is best

on top of an old portable tv that gets hot is also quite good for keeping a constant warmth.

high humidity.

see i found it piss easy to germ if i have problems in future ill be fumin im lookin to spend a good £80 on ten pips if even one fails to germ or is male it will be dissapointing.

also i have mistakenly planted directly into bio-terra full strength medium before and got nute burn early on, but they all germinated.

how bad is this for a plant. anyone?- would planting in 'hot' soil detract from the crop at the end? (apart from giving you less time in which to increase your plant's tolerance to fert, so it will finish on a fert mix with a lower ec strength )??


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm thinking that if the seeds haven't sprouted since the first post in this thread, it's very likely they won't ever germ.  Ummm:03-06


----------



## Iamganja (Mar 31, 2009)

hahahaha thats a harsh post PencilHead, but the truth is always harsh


----------

